# Wireless networking in Ubuntu 8.10



## spy2520 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and it seems to only want to connect to a wired network.

However, if i go to System > Hardware Drivers, the only thing that shows up is "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards." and it says this driver is currently in use, all i can do is deactivate it.

Am i missing something?


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 9, 2009)

Ive just installed ubuntu 8.10 with a belkin F5D7050 v4002 uk (USB ID 050d:905b) which is supported as yours seem to be all i did then was input my wireless details and it was done very easy, A small icon in the top righthand corner of the desktop (near the clock) appeared indicating wireless connectivity i missed it at first but do you have anything similar. 
Also what is the exact model of your wireless card ? and its chipset.
Im very new with ubuntu but ill help if i can .


----------



## xfire (Jan 9, 2009)

try clicking the network icon and changing the settings.


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

only thing that shows up is Auto eth0. Also, ifconfig only reports the same ethernet connection. What settings should i be looking at? 

Last time i used ubuntu (a few laptops ago) it just worked.


----------



## spud107 (Jan 9, 2009)

try iwconfig, copy/paste what comes up,


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

pan0      no wireless extensions.

and also now there is nothing listed in hardware drivers screen. Used to have my wireless adapter on there


----------



## spud107 (Jan 9, 2009)

looks like no wireless extensions, do you know the model of the card? screwdriver time lol

try to get exact chipset model if possible, broadcom = bad

edit -might need to push the wireless button if laptop has it,


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 9, 2009)

This may help in identifying your wireless card


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

Atheros IEEE Network Connection (802.11b/g). dont have all the details yet. But i googled and the homepage talks about some madwifi drivers for linux.

I tried switching wireless on and it didnt change anything. I thought that might be it as well. I did notice the light for it no longer lights. Let me try "cold-starting" the laptop. Sometimes it worked in vista.


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok, rebooted. It now shows up in hardware drivers and is enabled. i just cant see it in network configuration. Also still shows the same thing in iwconfig.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had the same problem with Ubuntu on my laptop, and I really wanna get it going before school starts! Help us!


----------



## xfire (Jan 10, 2009)

Dunno about now but earlier version of Ubuntu used to have a check box called roaming mode checked by default.
You could also try





> sudo pppoe config


----------

